# BFI- ABF Waternecks



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

Just got in a shipment of the euro ABF 16v waternecks








Needed for a 16v/ABA hybrid to clear the alt and/or AC compressor, these are direct bolt ons for all 16v heads.
*$29* or  Click Here  to buy


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: BFI- ABF Waternecks ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: BFI- ABF Waternecks ([email protected])*

Stock 16v waterneck for comparison:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: BFI- ABF Waternecks ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## benzboyracer (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: BFI- ABF Waternecks ([email protected])*

Will these work with the stock cooling hose, or is there an ABF part needed there too?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: BFI- ABF Waternecks (benzboyracer)*

Well the ABF neck goes out in the opposite direction, for clearance of the ABA/ABF serp set up on the alt. So you will need to make up your own hose set up, or modify your exisiting one to work


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: BFI- ABF Waternecks ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## benzboyracer (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: BFI- ABF Waternecks ([email protected])*

Or maybe an ABF upper radiator hose and a VR6 radiator.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: BFI- ABF Waternecks (benzboyracer)*

True


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: BFI- ABF Waternecks ([email protected])*


----------



## diceman469 (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: BFI- ABF Waternecks ([email protected])*

Do you have a pic of these installed? Just curious because I'm running an ABA16vt with a straight hose/stock water neck with no problems whatsoever. It rubs against the alternator very slightly so I added some chaffing hose over it.
I'd just like to see how the setup looks and if it's a better one than mine.
EDIT: NVM, I didn't catch the part about needing it for the serp setup the 1st time I read through http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by diceman469 at 11:04 PM 5-29-2008_


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: BFI- ABF Waternecks (diceman469)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diceman469* »_Do you have a pic of these installed? Just curious because I'm running an ABA16vt with a straight hose/stock water neck with no problems whatsoever. It rubs against the alternator very slightly so I added some chaffing hose over it.
I'd just like to see how the setup looks and if it's a better one than mine.
EDIT: NVM, I didn't catch the part about needing it for the serp setup the 1st time I read through http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Modified by diceman469 at 11:04 PM 5-29-2008_

Could you post a picture of your motor please? I'd like to see how the clearance is. Thanks!


----------



## diceman469 (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: BFI- ABF Waternecks (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_
Could you post a picture of your motor please? I'd like to see how the clearance is. Thanks!

I don't have a pic that close up of that section of the motor, and I left my camera at work so I can't take one.
It basically is a generic straight hose from the waterneck to a stock cabriolet radiator (for a/c, though I deleted it). It rubs up against the top back corner of the radiator just slightly I solved the problem by just cutting an old hose and wrapping it for chaffing protection. Works without a problem.
The extra height of the ABA actually made it easier over the 9a block.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: BFI- ABF Waternecks (diceman469)*

Its kind of hard to see, but this car is a 16v ABA Turbo using the ABF neck:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: BFI- ABF Waternecks ([email protected])*


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: BFI- ABF Waternecks ([email protected])*

I bought one and it looks perfect for my set up! Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: BFI- ABF Waternecks ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: BFI- ABF Waternecks ([email protected])*

what about hoses??
do you have hoses to get the 16v working in an mk3?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: BFI- ABF Waternecks (speed51133!)*

This is a part for custom set ups, and no there are no specific hoses.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: BFI- ABF Waternecks ([email protected])*

even custom setups need hoses....
thats why i specified mk3.....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: BFI- ABF Waternecks (speed51133!)*

MK3 isnt specific
There are 3 different hose set ups on ABA's alone stock, not to mention if the car was a Vr6 or TDi to begin with.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: BFI- ABF Waternecks ([email protected])*


----------



## veedublub (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: BFI- ABF Waternecks ([email protected])*

when are you expecting more of these?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: BFI- ABF Waternecks (veedublub)*

In 1-2wks we should have our next shipment


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: BFI- ABF Waternecks ([email protected])*

Back in stock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: BFI- ABF Waternecks ([email protected])*


----------



## slim-jim (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: BFI- ABF Waternecks ([email protected])*

what about the side water neck with the sensor slots?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: BFI- ABF Waternecks (slim-jim)*

For the ABF, just the front as listed in this thread is what we offer. However MK2 digi necks w/1-3 sensor holes, will bolt onto the 16v head. However you might need a spacer to be able to plug in the sensor, as it will be under the distr a bit. BBM makes a billet spacer just for that


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: BFI- ABF Waternecks ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: BFI- ABF Waternecks ([email protected])*

In stock and ready to ship


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: BFI- ABF Waternecks ([email protected])*


----------

